# Alice - und kein Verbindung zu Msn und kann keine Seiten öffnen



## nitrobesim (10. April 2005)

Hallo. Ich habe jetzt den Anbieter Alice mit ner Flat und seitdem kann ich mich nicht mehr beim msn messenger anmelden und ich kann gewisse Seiten nicht mehr aufrufen und kann ich auch in manchen Foren keine Beiträge mehr posten genauso wenig kann ich bei web.de meine Mails abschicken. 

Weiß jemand Hilfe?


----------



## filmjuergen (7. November 2006)

Dein Problem ist heftiger als bei mir. Ich kann einige Seiten ebenfalls nicht erreichen. Bisher habe ich im alice forum den tip bekommen den mtu-wert auf 1420 zu senken.
Soll bei einem geholfen haben. Bei mir leider nicht. Da ich auch Win drauf habe, stelle ich fest, dass die betroffenen Seiten dort aufgerufen werden können. Probiert habe ich bisher: dhl, postbank, microsoft u. a. Diese Seiten gehen einfach nicht.

Sollte es tatsächlich an dem mtu-wert liegen, kann es sein, dass ich ja außer, dass ich meine netwerkkarte per yast auf den vorgeschriebenen wert (lt. alice) auf 1492 setze, noch etwas anderes tun muss. Wenn ja was?

Habe  alice-dsl fun analog mit siemens modem. Alice suport ist bei Suse auch überfordert.

Das alice forum ist zwangsläufig mit Win Leuten besetzt. Hier kann ich für Suse 10.0 kaum Hilfe erwarten. Dass dieses Problem aber doch schon viele betrifft, sei hier um Hilfe gebeten.

Jürgen


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. November 2006)

Nur mal so, der Alice Support ist auch mit Windows XP total überfordert, nach 4 Anrufen kahm irgendwann mal einer der Mitarbeiter auf den Geistesblitz mir das Passwort zur Konfiguration der Wlanbridge durchzugeben.
Dass meine DSL Leitung mitlerweile funktioniert ist reines Glück.
Naja, bald bin ich wieder bei der Firma mit dem Rosa Buchstaben 

@Thema. Welches Modem/Router benutzt du ? Einige der von Alice zur Verfügung gestellte Modems scheinen generell sehr häufig Probleme zu verursachen.


----------



## filmjuergen (7. November 2006)

wie beschrieben: Siemens Plus
Jürgen


----------



## chmee (8. November 2006)

Schaut mal ins Hansenet-forum, Es gibt 
1. die Möglichkeit, mit dem Siemens-Modem die Leitung zu testen, Werte für Dämpfung etc..
2. Und daß "einige" Seiten nicht dargestellt werden, liegt oft genug am falschen MTU.
Dabei werden die Daten so stark fragmentiert, dass die Antwortzeiten ausserhalb der TTL liegen,
ergo zeigt dann der Browser "404-Nicht erreichbar" an.
3. Mal mit nem Traceroute zu so einer Seite, schauen, wo es hakt.
MTU Werte wie 1472 1450 1480 testen. 

Ich dachte, ich hätte Probleme mit der Leitung, am Ende stellte sich heraus, dass sie
rein Softwaretechnisch waren. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin mit Alice absolut zufrieden.

mfg chmee


----------



## filmjuergen (10. November 2006)

Hallo, 
danke erstmal für die antworten. Hansenet forum ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. Habe verschiedene empfohlene MTUwerte probiert, ohne erfolg. Könnte es also sein, dass die firewall verschiedene seiten nicht durchläßt? Siehe ping postbank:
jakubeit@linux:~> ping http://www.postbank.de
PING http://www.postbank.de (62.180.72.87) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162): icmp_seq=2 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=2 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=3 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=4 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=5 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=6 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=7 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=9 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=10 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=11 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=12 Packet filtered
From 166-49-134-162.eu.bt.net (166.49.134.162) icmp_seq=15 Packet filtered

Sollt dies so sein, gebt mir bitte einen Tip.


----------



## filmjuergen (14. November 2006)

Leider hat noch keiner das Problem lösen können. Ich füge noch hinzu:


```
jakubeit@linux:~>  ping -c1 -s1452 t-online.de
PING t-online.de (217.6.164.162) 1452(1480) bytes of data.
1460 bytes from 217.6.164.162: icmp_seq=1 ttl=247 time=101 ms

--- t-online.de ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 101.752/101.752/101.752/0.000 ms
jakubeit@linux:~>  ping -c1 -s1452 postbank.de
PING postbank.de (213.61.167.217) 1452(1480) bytes of data.
From quest.customer.cgn.de.colt.net (213.61.161.142): icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
--- postbank.de ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 0ms

jakubeit@linux:~>  ping -c1 -s1452 rpmseek.com
PING rpmseek.com (85.25.147.27) 1452(1480) bytes of data.

--- rpmseek.com ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms
```

Was macht ihr euch für einen reim daraus?

Ich füge noch hinzu: hr seht, dass dies Thema stark interessiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass niemand eine Lösung anbieten kann. Es ist ja auch die hotline von hansenet gefordert, hier einen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------

